# If MAC was discontinued?



## Oonie (May 17, 2005)

If MAC was discontinued, what brand would you use?

Well after I recovered from the shock, I would try to buy what I could to last, and then I would probably use NARS.


----------



## Jillith (May 17, 2005)

Bite your tongue!  There is no replacing MAC!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Just kidding, I know you're being hypothetical.  But I shudder to think!


----------



## rouquinne (May 17, 2005)

eeekkkk!

Cargo and then Benefit.


----------



## toropcheh (May 17, 2005)

After I wake up from the coma, I would probably say Stila, NARS, and Benefit.


----------



## moonrevel (May 17, 2005)

Heheh, once I got a hold of myself, I would probably opt for some combination of NARS, Smashbox, and Urban Decay.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 17, 2005)

Hmm, I might not need makeup after I threw myself from the nearest skyscraper,.. but assuming I lived,.. probably mostly Stila and Too Faced(sp?) and Urban Decay. Aggh just the though is making me feel all squirmy,.....


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 17, 2005)

I'd have to use Dior, Benefit and Nars but even the thought of MAC going bye bye gives me the shakes!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jillith* 
_Bite your tongue!  There is no replacing MAC!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Just kidding, I know you're being hypothetical.  But I shudder to think!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO!! I love the "nono" smiley!! So perfect!

I'd use a combination of Urban Decay (surprise, surprise!), LORAC, & Cargo.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_If MAC was discontinued, what brand would you use?

Well after I recovered from the shock, I would try to buy what I could to last, and then I would probably use NARS._

 
You know, in certain cultures those "what if... (this disaster happened) questions.... are taboo... 
<grin> but Im not from those cultures... sooooo...

I also like smashbox and urban decay.


----------



## Shawna (May 17, 2005)

To be honest, I have so much stuff from mac that I'd probably be ok until I died..........But if I ran out, I would go for Cargo or Benefit.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 17, 2005)

i think i would go to prescriptives for foundations and powders, some estee lauder and lancome and probably Stila for my eye stuff!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 17, 2005)

:crap:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  oh my lord. I have NEVER thought of that  before!..that scares me lol!

hmm I guess I would use Dior,Shesido and LORAC


----------



## alt629 (May 18, 2005)

hmmm... probably a mix of UD, nars, tony & tina, smashbox.  got a few of those mixed in there anyway.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 18, 2005)

hate to think about that ever happening....but.... probs Dior


----------



## Sanne (May 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_To be honest, I have so much stuff from mac that I'd probably be ok until I died....._

 
haha me too!!

but to satisfy my shopping habits, I'd buy lancome, dior, nouba, blackup and every bright e/s I can find


----------



## Oonie (May 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_i think i would go to prescriptives for foundations and powders, some estee lauder and lancome and probably Stila for my eye stuff!_

 
I love Prescriptives Custom Blend, powder and liquid. But I always have to buy two, one for winter and one for summer.


----------



## professionaltart (May 18, 2005)

hmmm probably NARS and Dior but i would still cry over the loss of MAC


----------



## notevenjail (May 18, 2005)

I would go with UD, NARS, Chanel, Dior, and Cargo, after I came to terms with the fact that it wasn't a horrible nightmare - that is.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 18, 2005)

Ya know,.. with Tony and Tina going down,.... (I just hit the counter this past weekend to pick up what I couldnt live without) this is a very very very scary though,.....


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
i think i would go to prescriptives for foundations and powders, some estee lauder and lancome and probably Stila for my eye stuff!

 
I love Prescriptives Custom Blend, powder and liquid. But I always have to buy two, one for winter and one for summer._

 





  I don't change though since I don't tan or anything! i just turn RED if I get too much sun...so I'm lucky that way

I use their tinted moisturizer (the lightest shade) in the summer and the custom creamier foundation in winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I loooove it!


----------



## cpohrer (May 27, 2005)

I'd pay 3 Custom Color to duplicate my favorite MAC shades!


----------



## Jessica (May 27, 2005)

Blastphamy!!!!!  I'd rather not think of my beloved being annihilated.


----------



## LRMakeup (Jun 3, 2005)

*   Well I would die.... so there would be no need for another brand. If i had an open casket i would want the mortuary make-up artist to use chanel

*


----------



## user2 (Jun 4, 2005)

I cant imagina a world without MAC!!
But if it ever happens I would wrote a lovely letter to Urban Decay to bring them back to Germany and I would use some Benefit and NARS!


----------



## kimone2004 (Jun 4, 2005)

Nars, Cargo and Dior


----------



## missunderstood (Jun 12, 2005)

*faints*

Oh.. that was a hypothetical question? LOL.

I would use Stila and Urban Decay.


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm not so crazy about MAC,because it's SOOOO expensive here in Greece,but after I get Blot Powder in my hands I might me crazy about it,but again I'd survive without MAC! :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## user3 (Jan 24, 2006)

MAC is base for e/s, l/g and l/s for I guess for e/s Urban Decay and  Dior or Becca and for l/g Lancome and l/s....I have no clue...I guess Dior.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 24, 2006)

Time of Death: January 24, 2006 at 9:11 PM EST.

If MAC was to discontinue... I would literally faint and slip into a coma. And if fate wanted me to live, I would not know where to turn to since MAC is all I know. Never shopped anywhere else for makeup before.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 24, 2006)

ahhh i cant do it! i'd probably be so pissed! lol.

i think i would probably go w/ UD. but they dont have as much e/s as mac!


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 24, 2006)

Nars, Lancome, Estee Lauder, Chanel, Bare Escentuals


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 24, 2006)

If mac were to be discontinued i'd be very very upset. 
And i'd start stockpiling my favorite things.


----------



## lovejam (Jan 25, 2006)

Stila, Lancome, NARS, Chanel, Urban Decay, Bobbi Brown, Biotherm. Well, I use all those now, so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd be extremely sad if I no longer had access to Buried Treasure powerpoint. It's my favorite eyeliner of all time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, Bare Canvas paint is such an awesome e/s base, that I don't even want to apply e/s anymore unless I put that on first. It would suck to not have it anymore, since every other base I've used has been kind of disappointing in comparison.

If not for those two items, I probably wouldn't much care either way, since most of my favorites by them were LE anyway.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 25, 2006)

I would use Alexis Vogel, Scott Barnes, NARS, Chanel, and Urban Decay.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 25, 2006)

nars, urban decay, and cargo - all available at my local sephora store. (but still not as nice as MAC - no one can ever replace MAC)


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 25, 2006)

NARS, I use a lot of that anyway.  And chanel for their glossamers... for liners, Clinique.  It would cost me even more money since NARS and Chanel is so much more expensive than MAC.


----------



## karen (Jan 25, 2006)

probably a mix of stila(just concealer and foundation), clinique(everything EXCEPT blush and concealer/foundation), and tarte(just the cheekstains)


----------



## MACmermaid (Jan 25, 2006)

after i went through MAC withdrawal and detox, i guess i'd pull myself together and TRY to use smashbox and urban decay.  i think i am going to have a nightmare about this tonight now


----------



## Isis (Jan 26, 2006)

I use alot of defferent brands so I think I'd survive. I'd miss the awesome and devistatingly LE collections more than anything though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But these are my other must have brands: NARS, Becca, UD, Vincent Longo (lipglosses), Chanel (glossimers), Versace, Shu Uemura, & Pout.
Yupp. I'll live


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 26, 2006)

OMG! Think of the buying frenzy there is now for a new (good) collection - just imagine what it would be like if MAC was going out of business. If this happened (please don't tempt fate!) I would use Nars and Stila for shadows/blush/lip stuff and Prescriptives for foundation.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 26, 2006)

nars, cargo, bobbi brown


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 26, 2006)

Nars, UD, Cargo


----------

